# Eröffnung Flowtrail Stromberg am 14.05.



## X-Präsi (8. Mai 2011)

Tach auch, 

gar nicht so weit von Pfalz und Saarland, in Stromberg am Hunsrückrand, ist etwas nicht alltägliches entstanden: der erste gebaute Flowtrail im Umkreis von mehreren hundert Kilometern. 

Selbst für die trailverwöhnten Pfälzer und Saarländer Biker ist das mal was anderes 

Die Strecke ist naturnah gebaut und, anders als bei den üblichen Bikeparkstrecken, ist die Strecke mit mittlerem Gefälle und welliger Streckenführung einzig auf Flow angelegt. Dazu gibts ne Menge Anlieger, kleine bis große Kicker, leichte Shores mit Achterbahnfeeling auf der blauen und roten Variante. Dazu noch Gaps und Drops auf der schwarzen Variante. 
Wir haben auch einen Pumptrack und einen Übungsparcours angelegt, auf dem man sich an die Streckenelemente vorsichtig herantasten kann. Ideal für alle Tourenbiker, die ihre Fahrtechnik verfeinern und es mal so richtig laufen lassen wollen. Und auch die Freerider kommen mit einem breiten Grinsen aus dem Wald. 

Ihr seid alle zur Eröffnung am 14.05. herzlich eingeladen!

Mehr Info zur Strecke und zum Eröffnungsevent und ein Video findet Ihr auf www.flowtrail-stromberg.de


----------



## brillenboogie (8. Mai 2011)

hi thomas!

schön, daß ihr alles fertig habt zu eröffnung! die strecke hat schon letztes jahr viel spaß gemacht und ist jetzt mit den weiteren elementen sicher noch besser!
großes lob an euch und alle helfer für dieses tolle projekt!
wenn es zeitlich hinhaut komm ich sehr gern zur eröffnung und kann das auch jedem anderen trailbiker empfehlen...

gruß
tim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobilas (9. Mai 2011)

coole Sache, wirklich cool ! 10 von 10 Mountainbikern bevorzugen - wenn man sie mal fragt - sowieso Flowtrails, (außer sie haben neue Carbon-Hardtails gekauft und wollen nur bergauf 
Ob's jetzt grad am 14. klappt is ungewiss, aber wir werden euch bestimmt mal besuchen, vielleicht is besser wenn der Besucherrummel mal abgeklungen ist.
Gruß
Roland


----------



## Ransom Andy (10. Mai 2011)

ich werd am start sein, aller voraussicht nach. mal schauen wen ich noch begeistern kann. lohnen wird es sich auf jeden fall.. bin aber mal gespannt wieviel am we los sein wird.


----------



## Match (10. Mai 2011)

bin samstag auch am start!


----------



## X-Präsi (10. Mai 2011)

Hi Leutz!

Danke fürs Feedback. Wetter soll ja auch passen, dann wirds ne Riesengaudi 

@ alle Tourenbiker: bitte lasst Euch nicht von den ersten Fullface-Fotos abschrecken. Die Strecke ist absolut Tourenbike-tauglich. Ich fahre ab und zu sogar mit meinem Hardtail mit SID Race Gabel und es macht auch damit richtig Spaß, wenns im Tannenstück dann auch bissl ruppig wird...


----------



## Ransom Andy (10. Mai 2011)

kann ich bestätigen. siehe hier:


----------



## X-Präsi (11. Mai 2011)

und ganz frisch eingetroffen, hier noch eine neues Video vom Flowtrail

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PIjBCo5S4xA"]YouTube        - Flowtrail Stromberg[/nomedia]


----------



## HardRock07 (11. Mai 2011)

Bin zwar nicht zur Eröffnung da, aber werde mich da auf jeden Fall mal bnlicken lassen ( TIIM !!! der ist mal Pflicht ) 

Sehr schön gebaut !

MfG Manu


----------



## brillenboogie (12. Mai 2011)

yo manu,

ich würd sagen wir fahren dann zusammen ein anderes mal hin. bei mir siehts mit samstag auch schlecht aus. hatte die tage aufm lokalen freeride ungewollt intimen kontakt mit nem baum - der hat sich mir plötzlich auf hinterhältigste art und weise in den weg gestellt!
und buche ist halt hartholz...


----------



## hossianajoe (12. Mai 2011)

Präsi schrieb:


> Tach auch,
> 
> gar nicht so weit von Pfalz und Saarland, in Stromberg am Hunsrückrand, ist etwas nicht alltägliches entstanden: der erste gebaute Flowtrail im Umkreis von mehreren hundert Kilometern.
> 
> ...



Wie kommt man den eigentlich den Berg zum Trail hoch,Shuttlen oder Pedalieren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ransom Andy (13. Mai 2011)

pedalieren geht. ist nicht soooo derbe steil und zieht sich halbwegs serpentinenartig bis hoch (wobei der flowtrail ja eigentlich eine runde ist  )


----------



## X-Präsi (13. Mai 2011)

Die Strecke ist zwar als Runkdurs konzipiert, doch es gibt Parkplätze an 5 Einstiegspunkten. Und davon liegen 2 immer "rein zufällig" in der Nähe von Anfang oder Ende einer Abfahrt 

Schau mal hier in die Karte http://www.flowtrail-stromberg.de/index.php/jgerman/anfahrt-parken


----------



## -Itchy- (15. Mai 2011)

Haben heute einen Abstecher zu euren Flowtrails gemacht.





Hat sich auf jeden Fall gelohnt und wir werden wieder kommen .

Ein kleines Video folgt noch.

Cheers !


----------



## X-Präsi (18. Mai 2011)

Foto ist ja mal klasse. 

Bericht und Fotos von der Eröffnung sind jetzt online auf www.flowtrail-stromberg.de


----------



## brillenboogie (25. Juli 2011)

nun haben wir es endlich geschafft, einen ausflug nach stromberg zu organisieren. und da es uns so gut gefallen hat hier mal ein kleines video zur anregung für diejenigen, die noch nicht dort waren! 
das video zeigt nur den sogenannten  "wild hog trail", die hauptattraktion sozusagen. der gesamte rundkurs ist deutlich länger und geht natürlich auch bergauf. 
für die sprungunwilligen unter euch sei gesagt, daß alle sprünge umfahren werden können. die sprünge sind aber alle recht zahm und laden dazu ein, sich stückweise an etwas "airtime" heranzutasten...
have fun!


----------



## Tobilas (25. Juli 2011)

ich hinfahre..............auf jeden Fall. Mal sehn wenn die Zeit passt. 
Gruß
Roland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mondraker-biker (26. Juli 2011)

ja, das hat unser boogie ja mal wieder toll hin gekriegt. das gute ist nur, dass bei uns in ottweiler mittlerweile auch der "flowtrail" groovt!


----------



## X-Präsi (7. September 2011)

*Flowtrail goes TV!

Morgen (Donnerstag) ca. 13.20 Uhr ist der Flowtrail im ZDF-Mittagsmagazin zu sehen. *
Der dortige Chef vom Dienst hat einen Selbstversuch gemacht: wollte als Ungeübter den Flowtrail überleben. Ist ihm auch *fast* unversehrt gelungen  die "arbeitende Bevölkerung" kanns dann auch in der ZDF-Mediathek später ansehen.

Ein Fotoshooting mit der Mountain Bike diese Woche musste leider wegen Schlechtwetters verschoben werden. Kommt dann im (hoffentlich) goldenen Oktober.


----------

